# Goggles? We don't need no stinkin' goggles.



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Saw the big warning this morning. Oops, better stop and get the goggles. Wouldn't want to hurt my eyes if something goes wrong when I power up this baby. 3hp of HSS spinning at 50,000 rpm without a guard is just a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*Huh?*

Wait, what?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing: what is that? A gouge or swan?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a (cheap) swan-neck for cleaning out the bottom corners of blind mortises. I've had a few but this is the first one that tells me I need to wear goggles to use it.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Some goof probably stuck himself in the eye with a chisel and sued one of the manufacturers for damages. How did we ever survive as a species?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably a warning for someone who runs with chisels. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodenhorse said:


> Some goof probably stuck himself in the eye with a chisel and sued one of the manufacturers for damages. How did we ever survive as a species?


Well... This goof put one through his finger, lol


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Just another knee-jerk reaction to the people that haven't heard this:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was paring some ipe cheeks with my chisel and a small chip flew in my eye. I had to run inside, locate and remove the offending object. I had to laugh.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Well... This goof put one through his finger, lol


Well then, you should have worn goggles.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Well then, you should have worn goggles.


I will from now on! :laughing:


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

I was building a birdhouse with my 8yo grandson, no power tools,all safe hand tools. He hammered a nail and it came through the opening where the bird enters. I took my diagonals and clipped the nail. The end of the nail shot like a bullet and just missed his eye. Now I have him wear eye protection in the shop.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Only thing I'll do in the shop without safety glasses on is sand or sweep.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I always were mine. I had a branch stick me in my eye years ago. No safety glasses. Had a couple eye surgeries. Let me tell you that's the worst pain I've ever had.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If I'm reading into this correct it appear you are using a spoon chisel on a wood lathe. Woodcarving chisels are not near strong enough to use on a wood lathe. Now as far as goggles, I've never worn them as I wear prescription glasses. I can't tell you how many times things have been deflected by wearing glasses so if my eyesight was good I would certainly wear goggles or safety glasses.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Zircon said:


> I was building a birdhouse with my 8yo grandson, no power tools,all safe hand tools. He hammered a nail and it came through the opening where the bird enters. I took my diagonals and clipped the nail. The end of the nail shot like a bullet and just missed his eye. Now I have him wear eye protection in the shop.


Good lesson for both of you. And good on you for taking your grandson into the shop. You are building memories along with the birdhouses. Some of my best childhood memories were of tinkering out in the garage with my Dad or one of my grandfathers...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> If I'm reading into this correct it appear you are using a spoon chisel on a wood lathe.


No sorry, not even close to reading this correctly.


----------

